# weedfarmer



## stonedsmithy (Apr 7, 2007)

hey guys just wanting to know if anyones ordered seeds from weedfarmer an had succsess in there seeds turning up,iam thinking bout getting some ,there nice an cheap just wondering if anyone else has got beans from these guys before cheers all


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10410


----------

